# You Can Overcome Anything: An Inspiring Interview With Dougal MacDonald, Part 1



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

This harrowing true story of body transformation veteran Dougal MacDonald is a story of turning overwhelming adversity into magnificent triumph. As you start reading this interview, it will send shivers down your spine… and when you finish, it will inspire you to endeavor things you didn’t think were possible… It will make you pause and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

